# convert Realplayer to quicktime



## Tron32 (Dec 7, 2006)

ive got some videos that are in realplayer that i need to convert into quicktime so i can use them on iMovie any ideas how to do that


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 7, 2006)

ffmpegX (and similar programs like iSquint) can convert some older .rm files, but not all of them, and not .rmvb files.

If ffmpegX doesn't work, I think your only chance is to use a screen capture like Snapz Pro X to record the movie onscreen as it plays in RealPlayer. It's messy and a hassle, but it can work.


----------



## billbaloney (Dec 7, 2006)

You could probably also use Cleaner.


----------

